# What skidsteer will push a 10ft box!!!!!!?



## deverslawn

Thinking about buying a skidsteer and getting a 10ft box pusher. But is there a reasonably priced used skidsteer that will be big enough and heavy enough to push this. Any suggestions with guys that use skidsteers would help a ton!!


----------



## thesnowman269

A magic one how ever they are very rare and almost non-existent


----------



## buckwheat_la

looking for something over 75hp, and over 8000lbs, all skidsteer manufactures have a larger model


----------



## DaySpring Services

Good luck. I have a Bobcat S220 that would push a 8'5" More than 100 feet. I always end up spinning my wheels. I have a set of tire chains on order so maybe I'll try it with them just for kicks. We get way too much snow in Buffalo for the pusher on a Skid.


----------



## snocrete

deverslawn;912673 said:


> Thinking about buying a skidsteer and getting a 10ft box pusher. But is there a reasonably priced used skidsteer that will be big enough and heavy enough to push this. Any suggestions with guys that use skidsteers would help a ton!!


Whats reasonably priced? There are lots of SS's that will push a 10fter.


----------



## merrimacmill

thesnowman269;912689 said:


> A magic one how ever they are very rare and almost non-existent


I can tell you have a lot of skid steer experience.

Anyways, I bought a Case 85xt this year and it seems to handle my 10 foot pro-tech well. It is a pretty large machine though. Its a 2002 and I only paid $15,000 for it with a cab/heat, tooth bucket, 9 foot plow, and forks. Picked up a 9 foot snow bucket for an extra 1K. Well worth it so far in my opinion.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

my buddy has a s-250 with a 10 foot box on it ( homemade) loves it!! he says trick is just not to stop once you get moving!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la

a case 85xt is a big machine, a bobcat 300 would be a good machine for a 10ft snow push


----------



## thesnowman269

merrimacmill;913105 said:


> I can tell you have a lot of skid steer experience.
> 
> Anyways, I bought a Case 85xt this year and it seems to handle my 10 foot pro-tech well. It is a pretty large machine though. Its a 2002 and I only paid $15,000 for it with a cab/heat, tooth bucket, 9 foot plow, and forks. Picked up a 9 foot snow bucket for an extra 1K. Well worth it so far in my opinion.


 no experience with using a skidsteer for snow removal but I have run them before


----------



## deicepro

merrimacmill;913105 said:


> Anyways, I bought a Case 85xt this year and it seems to handle my 10 foot pro-tech well. It is a pretty large machine though. Its a 2002 and I only paid $15,000 for it with a cab/heat, tooth bucket, 9 foot plow, and forks. Picked up a 9 foot snow bucket for an extra 1K. Well worth it so far in my opinion.


Sounds like you got a hell of a deal. How may hours on her?


----------



## redman6565

bobcat 300 series will push a 10 foot box


----------



## jomama45

Somebody needs to come up with a cross reference chart for all the different brands & all their different model #'s. 

I would agree that a 75 hp+, 8k#+ machine should handle a 10' without too many problems. If you have probs with something this size, it's going to be in terms of traction. Look into better tires if thats the case.


----------



## redman6565

jomama45;914980 said:


> Somebody needs to come up with a cross reference chart for all the different brands & all their different model #'s.
> 
> I would agree that a 75 hp+, 8k#+ machine should handle a 10' without too many problems. If you have probs with something this size, it's going to be in terms of traction. Look into better tires if thats the case.


foam fill your tires. adds over 500 lbs to the machine


----------



## Green Grass

S250 or a 300


----------



## Mark13

I've run a JD 332 and a Bobcat S330 doing dirt work and I'm sure both of them would push a 10' box with no trouble. Especially the JD one, had extra counterweights on it and good tires, very productive machine.


----------



## JMurph

*bobcat snow push*

A lot of guys are going to say I'm crazy, but I have an S185, 56hp, and I push a 10ft box. I only have trouble when turning with heavy snow, but all my runs are about 200ft and straight. typically a 10ft box is designed for a machine over 60 hp. it has cut my time in half and only have to use the truck for roadways and sanding. Good luck


----------



## nhpatriot

I run a 9' pusher on a New Holland 185 and it is excellent. The big thing you need is traction on a long push. An 80 HP machine will only be useful if the traction hooks up. Standard skid steer tires are low ground pressure. You will want narrow snow treaded tires like Snow Wolfs, (which require a new rim as well) or chains on at least two of your existing tires. 

Pushing straight runs should be fine if you are in a heavy 80+HP machine. Because a skiddie doesn't articulate, you don't want to take sharp turns with a pusher box full, but you will be fine with a ten on a big machine.


----------



## 04chevy2500

do any of the big manufacturers make a 9ft pusher blade? or are they either 8 or 10? iv been looking around and all that i see that is a 9 footer is either homemade or the kage plow.


----------



## nhpatriot

*Yes*

Horst makes a 9' Pusher, I have them on a few of my machines:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77856&highlight=skid+steer+gallery


----------



## rdbpower

I have a bobcat s250 with a 10' box goes good and a 252 cat with a 10' box goes great. I bought a new s185 with 2 speed and it spins out with a 10' box was wondering who chains up and do you just do backs or do you do all four wheels?


----------



## nhpatriot

Chains, all 4 with that ten footer.


----------



## merrimacmill

deicepro;913659 said:


> Sounds like you got a hell of a deal. How may hours on her?


There was 2,950 on it when I bought it, now there is 3,045 on her. Its higher hour than I would have normally gone, but I've known the machine for years, there is nothing mechanically wrong with it (knock on wood) and it was just the right price. At the time I was looking at leasing a machine that could handle a 10 footer for the winter, and at the cost of that vs 15000 to own a machine I'll have for years and when its to old to rely on pushing snow, I can use it to load salt, it just made more sense to buy it. I brought it to a dealer to have it gone through top to bottom and every filter, fluid, and belt changed and it checked out 100%.


----------

